# SW99 or XD



## milli (Apr 26, 2009)

I have been looking for a handgun and have the choices narrowed to a SW99 or an XD.

The SW99 is a police trade-in that has been refurbished by the manufacturer. It comes with one magazine and no other accessories for $389. Not sure if this is a good value since I would still need to pickup a magazine or two and have found them online for about $45 each. The XD is new. It comes with the "normal" accessories for $489.

It is my understanding that the SW99 was actually made by Walther for S & W and is similar to the P99. Is that true and is the quality Walther quality - I have heard really good things about Walther.

So it looks as if the initial investment will be similar so I am looking for on input on quality and value (refurb vs. new). I am looking for any feedback that anyone can provide.

Thanks


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Both weapons are pretty well respected. which one fits your hand better? I'd personally take the XD if that was my choices but I like the XD's trigger a little more and it fits me a good bit better.

The refurbish will b like new outside of the finish. So it would come down to what one feels better in your grip.


----------



## milli (Apr 26, 2009)

DevilsJohnson said:


> ...if that was my choices...


Do you have any other recommendations? Is there something that I should be looking at that I have overlooked? I understand that it will come down to personal preference (ie. how it feels to me) but any suggestions will help at this point. I am trying to stay in the $400-600 range.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

milli said:


> Do you have any other recommendations? Is there something that I should be looking at that I have overlooked? I understand that it will come down to personal preference (ie. how it feels to me) but any suggestions will help at this point. I am trying to stay in the $400-600 range.


In that price range you have a ton of good choices. In no particular order some suggestions would be:

Glock 
Sig 2022 - new
Sig P226 or P229 - CPO
SW M&P


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

milli said:


> Do you have any other recommendations? Is there something that I should be looking at that I have overlooked?


The CZ-75 variants are great semi-auto pistols. I like the old standby all steel CZ-75B, but they have newer 4" models with alloy or polymer frames that also outstanding shooters. They are one of the very best pistols in that price range.


----------



## clanger (Jan 27, 2009)

No brainer. 

XD w/ Gear Set. 

Strap it on and start training. 

Spend the money you saved not outfitting the Smith on ammo and range fees.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

clanger said:


> No brainer.
> 
> XD w/ Gear Set.
> 
> ...


As a former owner of 2 XD's, I can say the XD gear is complete crap. The deciding factor should not be the gear. Springfield would be doing their customers a better service by just giving another mag instead instead of cheap, plastic, over-promoted extras.


----------



## clanger (Jan 27, 2009)

Don't sugar coat it, tell me how ya really feel! :mrgreen: (kidding) 

Can you elaborate a little on the crappyness? 

I've shot a bunch of XD's, a fine pistol, and thought it was worth the purchase price w/o the Gear. 

Having the gear to at least get started training seems like a bonus to me. 

Upgrades are just that, be it holsters, sights etc... 

YMMV, my .02.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

You should know by now I don't sugar coat very much. :smt033

The XD is a good gun. I never had any problem with either of the two I had and never hesitate to recommend them. The gear, however, is just cheap plastic crap. I don't think any of it is well made, and I'd never trust the reliability of it in the "real world", i.e. I'd never carry the gun in the holster out in public. The possible exception is the mag loader which might be worth $5. It's an added bonus, but definitely not something a person should use as a deciding factor when buying the gun, and definitley not worth the markeing hype Springfield puts forth. If someone was to buy the XD, they should like it for what the gun is and not the accessories it comes with.


----------



## clanger (Jan 27, 2009)

Agreed. 

My prior post does reflect bias based on accessories. 

Being in SoCal, we 'can't' carry in public. The plastic 'tactical' stuff seemed 'ok' for range use and classes, at least to me as all one would need was bullets and a belt to get started. 

Either or- point taken. 
Fine gun, worth the money, needs good leather/kydex.


----------

